# Major Trim Day - Free Plants P/U Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I did my first major trim in over a year on my 90G low light and have the following plants for trade or free.

Mermaid Weed - Lots
Hygro Angustafolia - Lots

I also trimmed my 15G and 40G CO2 tanks and have a bunch of Ludwigia Cuba and quite a few stems of Tonina Belem.

PM me if interested. I will float it all in 10Gallon tank and a large tub so it will probably last until the weekend.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the plants


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

You're welcome. Good luck with your new low tech tank.


----------

